# Tarantula Book



## Tom (Jan 12, 2011)

Since I got six new slings at the Pomona show last weekend, I thought I would re-read my tarantula book for the tenth time. Its a great book. Covers everything you need to know and has some pretty good pics and descriptionsof all of the available species. The author is Orin McMonigle, who is an absolute genius with all things invert.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jan 13, 2011)

wut are slings?


----------



## Tom (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry SILVER. S'lings is short for spiderlings. You know, little baby spiders. Its so adorable watching them pounce on little tiny new born roaches.


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 13, 2011)

Tom said:


> Sorry SILVER. S'lings is short for spiderlings. You know, little baby spiders. Its so adorable watching them pounce on little tiny new born roaches.



SERIOUSLY TOM????? lol


----------



## Cameron (Jan 13, 2011)

i haven't read that book, but it looks good. i almost had some new avic. metallica slings a month ago but the mother ate the sack before i could get it from her....


----------

